# Spain-proof of no claims



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just using an insurance price comparison site to get a feel for car ins prices in Spain

One thing that struck me when completing the application for various vehicles was there did not seem to be questions re No claims discount

Is that normal in Spain?

Cheers


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Rabbit, we didnt get asked for proof of no-claims when we arranged car insurance when we got here llast year either


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I assume it's because they ask you how long you have resided in Spain-I will be putting less than a year so I suppose that's all bets off as regards any previous No claims discount you had

Other than your age, how long you have held licence, car details and cover you want -there does not seem a lot of detail re previous history-but again I take it that's because you are new to the country


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Some companies are doing it now but you have to remember that in Spain it's the car that is insured and not the driver.

Just because the driver has had no accidents doesn't account for all the other people that COULD drive it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Got ya

Car ins in Spain sure ain't cheap!!!!

Think I will be better getting a donkey


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, insurance companies are obliged by law to provide you with a "certificado de no siniestralidad" (as long as you have actually had at least a year without claims).

The certificate is valid only for the policy holder and certifies that there has been no claims under the policy held.

Don't expect much discount for having it though. I recently presented 3 yrs certificate to my new motorcycle insurer and the quote went down by approx 2.6%...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Got ya
> 
> Car ins in Spain sure ain't cheap!!!!
> 
> Think I will be better getting a donkey


I hate to inform you that for horses at least, 3rd party insurance is obligatory in Spain, so I assume that this would also apply for a Donkey...

At least fuel is cheap though....


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I think its cheaper here than the UK bearing in mind a policy here also has breakdown included.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah Overandout, it depends where you live 

In our village we do not believe in the combustion engine, the metric system , satans electricity nor the roundness of the planet. 

We therefore promote the use of animals for transport ahead of the devils horseless carriages with insurance only been required if you travel more than 20 chains from the village well


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't see why they don't accept uk proof of NCB. I know Direct line and Churchill do in UK from Spain and Netherlands. Have you tried Linea Directa.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> satans electricity


Sadly, in Spain this is the only electricity available..... :shocked:


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Got ya
> 
> Car ins in Spain sure ain't cheap!!!!
> 
> Think I will be better getting a donkey


We thought that at first because we were attracted to the big companies that provide a service in English. Now that we know our way around a little more we use a company recommended by our Spanish friends and we were able to cut both our house and car premiums by 50%! The company we use is Union Alcoyana Seguros but you'll need your Spanish phrasebook handy if you contact them!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I used an Uk ncb when first here. One thing to know though is even if you have a Spanish certificate for ncb . it only lasts for 1 month. , not 2 years as a UK one does. That's what I was told anyway.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

You might try AXA. In France they not only have a no-claims bonus, but also a lifetime 'safe driver' discount. In France it is also the car that is covered. It's worth checking whether they offer something similar in Spain.


----------

